# Let's all chime in!!!!



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Where's everyone fishing this weekend?

I'm heading down to Avalon/Sea Isle and gonna try my luck at Townsends Inlet. I hear there is a major bite with the tog at the bridge and the blues and stripers are running the inner bay and ocean side.

Great weekend to get out if ya can!

-FFM


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Don't know......*

I haven't decided yet and I am off this weekend.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Between work and other commitments I have only fished one time this spring . . . I can not believe it. 

This weekend is another that will pass without smelling the salt air. I'm going crazy. Next weekend is the NE regional casting tourny so that's out as well.

Please, all NJ fisherpeople . . . post reports!


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Fishing location?*

don't Know yet but I heard the samething about Townsends Inlet. If I didn't have to work I would be up working on the Tunawahoo working the SandyHook area for Stripers and Flounder. But If anyone wants to hook up on Saturday let me know!

Tight Lines

Rich


----------

